# Best All-Around Predator/Varmint Rifle



## jsoulier

This is like opening up a can of worms, I know, but everybody likes a gun discussion. What do you all think it is? I shoot a Mini-14 181 series and I am addicted to all the variations there are for it (not as many as the AR); and I pack a custom .22-250 camo-dipped, and a long barrel with a smooth Mauser action. I like the Mini-14 for just about any kind of calling or hunting smaller game. The '250 is unbeatable when it comes to long range shots. Does anybody have great things to say about the lighter rounds of the .243? I haven't had the pleasure to try their varmint rounds yet.


----------



## Teamroper

I love the .243. Since I also use it for deer hunting I use 100 gr. bullets and haven't had a coyote take one step if hit. I plan on doing some fine tuning this spring to see how it does at the range at 200 yds. If I ever get another gun I MAY drop down on bullet weight, but for right now it is my main weapon of choice.


----------



## Centex

My whitetail hunting weapon last season is one of my Bushmaster lowers with an Olympic Arms 24" heavy barrel in .243WSSM shooting Winchester 95gr Ballistic Silvertips. It was a successful season, so I am having my gunsmith construct a new upper for varminting in Ruger .204 with most of the bells and whistles. I can hardly wait to try it out! I have used with success in my Ruger Frontier .243 the Cor-Bon round loaded with the 62 gr Barnes Varmint Grenade. That has been a very effective combination on coyotes. It sure is fun to experiment with different calibers and all the new bullets that are hitting the market.

Centex


----------



## mikesxpress

AR-15 in 223. Built by me via parts. I haven't seen an auto-loader off the shelf that is worth $1500.00+ that you can't buy the parts and make a better gun. You don't need all the "lead jockey" stuff on a predator weapon. No laser, tacticle lamps, toliet paper holder, etc,,, required.


----------



## gonzmg

My favorite two guns for predator hunting are my Savage 10 predator hunter .223 and my Browning BPS 12 gauge.
Mike


----------



## catcapper

Ruger 77 .243 sending 55gr ballistic tips down range. My main predator hunting weapon is Sabre Defence AR 15 M4 5.56 w/1in7 twist

toliet paper---thats funny but it would'nt surprize me


----------



## PredatorFreak

Olympic arms AR chambered for 243 WSSM with 58 gr. V-Max it does the job if your not hunting for pelts. 70 gr. Noslers are nicer to the pelts and work good for antelope and deer as well. I run the 58 grainers at just over 4000 fps that could be the reason for some of the damage.


----------



## knapper

What is the barrel life with that speed of bullet?


----------



## headhunter25

I run a Sabre Defense 18 inch 1/8 twist midlength in 5.56mm. PRI carbon fiber free float tube, Magpul UBR stock, Horner Comp and JP trigger. I have been using a Burris XTR 1x4 with a Larue SPR-E mount but looking to get a Horus with a H25 reticle. Those dogs look pretty small at 300 or so yards with a 4x.

Chris C.


----------



## PredatorFreak

Knapper, My barrel is chrome lined so I will last a long time I don't shoot those light bullets too often usually I shoot 70 gr noslers and those run about 3400 fps. If it wasn't chrome lined it would probably only last about 2500-3500 shoots at 4000 fps.


----------



## knapper

My match rifle is 1/8 twist and I shoot the 80gr. matchking bullets very well, in a 20" barrel, very accurately. My working AR is a 1/9 twist and likes the lighter bullets better, I have some American Eagle which has been loaded to ss 109 milspec which shoots pretty good for buying the stuff off the shelf, I mostly reload and this rifle likes the bulk Remingtion 62 gr. hollow point match, they shoot quite well for cheep stuff.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I really can't see how you could go wrong with anything in .223. I've got a Remington R-15, and a Thompson Center Icon Precision Hunter - both in .223. Love em both.


----------



## dtech

PredatorFreak said:


> Knapper, My barrel is chrome lined so I will last a long time I don't shoot those light bullets too often usually I shoot 70 gr noslers and those run about 3400 fps. If it wasn't chrome lined it would probably only last about 2500-3500 shoots at 4000 fps.


That's interesting. Olympic Arms has never made a chrome-lined barrel. Not in the WSSM line, not in any line. Did you find someone to do just one custom barrel in chrome-lining, or are you confusing chrome-moly with chrome-lining?<O</O


----------



## bayloryote

Savage model 11 in a 22-250 makes a great rifle. Stops em in their tracks. The accu trigger system is awesome.


----------



## PredatorFreak

dtech, my 243 has a custom barrel sorry about the confusion. I had a 243 wssm before in a winchester and the barrel was not chrome lined. after about 2500 shots it wouldn't hold real good groups. So i contacted winchester and they said I probably shot the barrel out. I was shooting 58 gr. V-Max bullets and running them pretty hot. So when I got the new one from Olympic arms I also got a custom Chrome lined barrel.


----------



## dtech

PredatorFreak said:


> So when I got the new one from Olympic arms I also got a custom Chrome lined barrel.


 Wow! Been building the WSSM uppers ever since Winchester put them on the market. Never heard of anyone producing a custom, chrome-lined barrel for the AR upper. Post a link for us so we can check these guys out......


----------



## Jeff

I just started using a .220 Swift. It is a Mauser(may be spelled wrong). Traded for it and have only shot targets with it. Any opinion on this round?


----------



## yotes my r25

i am happy with my r 25 308 its kinda heavy though but its a very good rifle have not got to shoot a coyote with it yet but got a lot of ground squirrels with it at 50 to 90 yards they are only about 6 inchs tall standing so not to bad cat wait to cut down a yote


----------



## Mr Mike

25-06 LOVE THIS CARTRIDGE Interarms Mark X Mauser action bolt gun 4x12 with shooting sticks, Colt AR-15 A2 Gov't Carbine .223 and Mossberg 535 12ga #4 Buck and #BB loads for Yotes... Glenfield/Marlin Model #25 22LR and shotgun #2 shot for fox/bobcat


----------



## passthru79

I shoot a browning varmint stalker 223wssm with a chrome lined barrel at the moment. Really looking at geting a RRA predator pursuit sometime in the near future. I have heard of barrel problems with the super short mags on the first batch of guns offered by browning and winchester. They started the chrome lining to give better barrel life, but cant say Ive seen them on an AR yet.


----------



## knapper

Depending on the one you get RRA was chrome lined barrels and chambers. I am thinking that others do to.


----------



## MudEngineer

My Savage Model 12 in 22-250 is able to put five rounds inside a three inch circle at 500 yards on a calm day. It drops about 29 inches at that distance when sighted in at 250 yards. A .243 will drop about 45 inches at 500 yards. I like the flatter shooting 22-250 caliber for varmint hunting but it isn't real good for deer. Bullets are a little too light. Shoots a lot flatter than a .223 but the ammo costs twice as much, unfortunately.


----------



## wilded

Economy and availability have to be considered. We are talking Predator and Varmint (Big Game Excluded) then you have to pick a .223 because of the vast number of bullets available in both loaded or to reload. Brass is available everywhere and good cheap practice ammo is available like no other cartridge. Any store that carries ammo will have .223 of some sort. Accuracy is excellent, there are a plethora of good firearms chambered for the cartridge and it has enough power to drop predators. It is recoil friendly so one can shoot it all day long with out getting the flinches. From prairie dog to coyote there is no better all round cartridge out there. We all have some favorites and pet calibers but best all around predator varmint rifle cartridge has to be the .223. 
Now for bolt action, semi or single shot you guys can start the discussion. ET


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good Idea there wilded


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

This is wildeds idea and i thought it would be interesting. Let us here your choice of single shot,semi auto or bolt action and lever action and why. What differences do you see in accuracy, dependability,good qualities versus bad. myself I like the bolt action for accuracy and it does allow for a faster follow up or additional shot then the single shot. I believe the single shot to be equal to or maybe a little better but barrel quality makes the difference in any weapon. All the guns I have can shoot better than my abilities to shoot them. I have several semi autos that i truly enjoy shooting but because of their semi auto function I may not take the time I would knowing the second shot is there. I do pride myself in my shooting skills but my old stand by is a remington 688 varmit in 223. It has allowed many more yotes to meet their maker than any other gun I own.My browning lever action 22 has put more animals down then any weapon I have including shot guns. There is my penny & a 1/2 worth.


----------



## On a call

x2 Bigd...I have to agree, the ol 223 is a great cal. Back when I was a kid it was a 222 or like my gun a 222 mag. both very good guns. However, the 223 has a reputation and has alot of followers. Ammo is as easy as finding a kid finding candy at walmart. Shoot what you like and like what you shoot. Practice and have fun with your rifle get to know her like your girl friend. Handle her well and she will take care of you.

Good luck


----------



## Hinezy

AR 15 Bushmaster lower RRA 16" PP upper Luipold 6.5x20x50 LR Target. Browning BBS Big game gun


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Welcome to the site hinezy. I shoot a Rem.R-15 223 with a sightron 4.5-14x 50 and love mine.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the site Hinezy. Look around and chime in wherever.


----------



## jas41

I shoot to different ar's in .223's , a dpms and a armalite , my other choice is my howa axiom 22-250 love em all. but the 22-250 is my favorite to shoot, but it alittle heavy to carry.


----------



## RoughNeck

Like Chris said cant go wrong with a 223, have a RRA with 24in barrel 1 and 9 twist it drives nails, then the ol trust savage 223 it is a great gun.


----------

